

Behind the Scenes: Twitter, Part 1 - jgnatch
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3317-behind-the-scenes-twitter-part-1

======
huskyr
I thought this would be a 'behind the scenes' look at Twitter, the company.
However, it's about using Twitter as a support channel at 37signals.

------
ry0ohki
Interesting that they encourage Twitter as a support channel, as a user I like
Twitter for support, but as a company I absolutely loathe it. It's hard to get
details and follow up, and if anything requires an explanation or sensitive
details you need to get an email anyway...

~~~
jasonfried
There are cases when people need to follow up with an email, but there are
many more people who just have quick questions that can be answered publicly
with a few words or a link to what they need.

------
breckenedge
Looking closely at the main screenshot, I only see one tweet related to
product support. Look forward to future posts discussing their filtering
methods. Raw word list? Bayesian learning? 440+ tweets is not insignificant,
but experience tells me this takes about 3 or 4 hours per day just to manually
identify/categorize using a sane level of effort.

~~~
noahnoahnoah
The next two parts will have more detail, but the short answer is "yes" to
both a raw word list and a Bayesian filter in terms of techniques we've tried
here. One of the simplifying things that makes the problem a little easier is
that we don't try to classify beyond "does this need an immediate reply or
not."

------
snowwrestler
The description of the requirements sounds like a very close match with what
ExactTarget's "SocialEngage" service offers. If you checked it out and
dismissed it, I'd be interested to hear why.

